# Connection problems?



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it only me that keeps getting logged out? The system keeps saying "too many connections"????


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it only me that keeps getting logged out? The system keeps saying "too many connections"????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No not just you. Have been trying for last 10 minutes to reconnect. This error appears.

General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]
Too many connections [1040]
An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.

Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

General Error

SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Too many connections [1040]

Is it just me, or is everyone getting this tonight?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I was and now working


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I was and now working


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mines the same, is it just tapatalk or all connections?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope, I was getting this last night and again just now...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope, I was getting this last night and again just now...

And it's sooooo sloooow


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope, I was getting this last night and again just now...

And it's sooooo sloooow


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Same here since last night too - painfully slow!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have PM'd TTF Admin so they know & perhaps can cure the prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Same here had it a couple of days ago also


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)

Me too, thought it was my connection!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

And here , seems intermittent , very slow to load pages :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it has just taken me nearly 10 minutes to post on here about how slow it is running again tonight!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> it has just taken me nearly 10 minutes to post on here about how slow it is running again tonight!!!


mysql errors all over and tonight it hit n miss on every thread tbh....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My PM to TTF Admin/Steve last night, still hasn't been read.. 
Happening again tonight, as I type this it looks as if it's cleared again.
Hoggy.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Happening here too on iPad, very frustrating


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Same here tonight , seems to be an evening/busy time thing :?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Earlier was a pain on Tapatalk now working well again


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

forum is already getting slower on re-loading pages so i will just say good night as not prepared to sit waiting again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Steve from Admin did reply & they are checking data logs,to find the reason.
Speed has been O.K. this evening with no errors yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Steve from Admin did reply & they are checking data logs,to find the reason.
> Speed has been O.K. this evening with no errors yet.
> Hoggy.


Just found that hoggers as in bed with iPad and straight in lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was getting this too. Sounds like a server issue to me but it shouldn't log you out - I was finding I just had to hit refresh for another go and then it would carry on Ok.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Pages slow to load again tonight , getting the occasional cannot connect to server message :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Pages slow to load again tonight , getting the occasional cannot connect to server message :?


Hi Mark, Yes, been a pita for the last hour or so.  :? 
Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Pages slow to load again tonight , getting the occasional cannot connect to server message :?
> ...


Hi Hoggy 
Looks like its back up to speed now :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Failed to connect again as I tried to PM Steve/Admin.. PM now sent with error message. Failed twice again as I tried to post this.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, Failed to connect again as I tried to PM Steve/Admin.. PM now sent with error message. Failed twice again as I tried to post this.
> Hoggy.


 yep it seems to be an intermittent problem


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BANDWIDTH...........steve top shelf left of the users pics drive........50p box add some to the meter so we can carry on tonight without problems PLEASE.


----------

